

Hacker News clone for Singapore - dgr
http://sigint.sg

======
abi
One suggestion I have is to reduce the number of links on the frontpage to say
15 instead of 30 until there's a little more traffic on the site.

On the whole, great effort! Look forward to participating.

~~~
dgr
Ok good suggestion. I'll dig around the code to change that when the traffic
dies down.

~~~
adrianwaj
Check out <http://newmogul.com/> and see how any article with comments has the
comment count emboldened.

------
Gormo
What is the benefit of a region-specific version of Hacker News, especially
one that is also in English? Most of what's discussed on this site is relevant
to tech and the business of tech in general.

~~~
dgr
That's true in general, but the business of tech can sometimes benefit from
local knowledge. A submission about the best lawyers for tech startups in
Singapore wouldn't really be appropriate for HN since it wouldn't benefit a
large part of the audience.

It also helps to have a site where there's a high chance that the person
you're talking to is close enough to meet up for coffee. =)

~~~
jacquesm
This is a fundamental flaw in communities on the net in general, they don't
gracefully combine different scopes.

------
hboon
Are you in Singapore? Would love to meet up.

~~~
amvp
Me too. Email in profile.

~~~
dgr
Hey I can't see your email address. I think you need to move it to the _about_
field in your profile because the _email_ field is hidden from public view. My
address is in my profile if you want to email me.

------
igrigorik
So is the source behind HN available somewhere? Would love to setup it up for
other verticals...

~~~
adrianwaj
It's viewable here too
[http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/dca901c0cb59ebb533a511df3a84...](http://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/dca901c0cb59ebb533a511df3a844e578e4fa5d6/news.arc)

------
hwijaya
Great work. I think it would be great when you guys start cover the region,
like Indonesia. I hardly can find any Indonesian startups so far.
Unfortunately, i don't live in the country.

------
pibefision
Also, check <http://123emprender.com> for a spanish community about
hacking/entrepreneurship

~~~
joshfinnie
At least 123emprender.com took some liberties with the design. Sigint.sg took
the design along with the functionality.

~~~
dgr
It was actually never intended for sigint.sg to seem like it was created
independently. There's a link back to Hacker News in the FAQ:
<http://www.sigint.sg/faq>

~~~
chaosprophet
While we are talking looks I might as well add that the light blue header
doesn't go too well with the brown background. #BFDFF9 would look better.

~~~
dgr
Ok noted. Let me mess around with that when the site is restarted next.

------
byrneseyeview
What's the startup scene in SG like? _Also_ , are their consumer Internet
companies mostly English-language, or multilingual?

~~~
dgr
Not yet comparable to the bay area but definitely picking up. There also seems
to be a genuine desire by the government here to see the startup scene
flourish and they're allocating resources as such.

Consumer Internet companies here are predominantly English language.

------
wizardofoz
It would be awesome if you or someone could make a similar version for New
York City.

~~~
dschobel
This is an interesting idea. Maybe it would solve pg's scaling concerns (not
hardware & software but content & character) of HN to make regional sites
covering NYC, Austin, Bay Area, London, etc. in addition to the top level
'global' one.

Make it a craigslist of startup/tech discussion and maybe even have the best
local content percolate to a top-level/global page.

I think if you stayed on a local page you immediately get back to a vibe of
the early days of HN simply because of the reduction in readers/commenters and
realignment of interests (ie: the startup scene in Singapore).

~~~
run4yourlives
One of the major issues here is that Hacker News hasn't been YC news for a
long time. It's evolved on purpose to be something more than start-up focused.

Not that I don't like your idea, just that what you're asking for is a
reduction of scope that I think pg has specifically not intended.

~~~
zaizhi
dont think sigint.sg was set up with what pg wanted in mind.

i would say that this is a great effort to start the discussion on region
specific info relating to start ups which I think is what HN is not able to
provide.

